# Where do I find how much space is available on the Kindle?



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought this information would be in Settings, but I can't find it.  How do you know how much space you've used and also how much space is left on your Kindle?


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Display amount of space left on the Kindle: Depress MENU from the Home page and look in the upper left corner of the display


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

hidden_user said:


> Display amount of space left on the Kindle: Depress MENU from the Home page and look in the upper left corner of the display


Thanks.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, if you connect the Kindle to your computer via a USB port, you can then Right click and select "Properties" from the Kindle drive displayed in the "My Computer" window of your PC. The "Properties" pop-up will tell you both the used and free space on the Kindle.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think this is semi-related... I'm a Kindle author and new Kindle user (K3 for xmas!!!) and I'm wondering, roughly how many books can I expect to store on the Kindle? I don't plan on putting mp3s or anything like that on it. I did download Scrabble (which I LOVE) but other than that, I plan to just read books.

I saw someone mention 800 books on the K1...

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think this is semi-related... I'm a Kindle author and new Kindle user (K3 for xmas!!!) and I'm wondering, roughly how many books can I expect to store on the Kindle? I don't plan on putting mp3s or anything like that on it. I did download Scrabble (which I LOVE) but other than that, I plan to just read books.
> 
> I saw someone mention 800 books on the K1...
> 
> ...


The K1 advertised that it held 200 books, but had an SD card slot so you could store more with the card.

The K2 has no SD card slot but sufficient memory to hold around 1500 books.

The DX and K3 have enough memory to hold 3500, also no SD slot.

I can't vouch for the others -- as many books as I have I've not come close to the limit on either the DX or the K3, but the 200 number for the K1 was accurate.

This is 'books' not audio files or audible books which will take up more space.

Also, if many of your books are the huge collections -- like Dickens or Shakespeare -- recognize that those really count as however many books they have within them.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann, thank you for your very thorough answer! For some reason, I couldn't find that info just googling...

I don't think I'll get to over 3500... Hehehe. But I will try!

Kristan


----------

